# Tour de France 2013 - ready to start cheering? Allez allez



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

24hours till the race begins - I am so excited. 

Wish we could have watched the start in Corsica, but realised the island is just to small for us, them and the wild boars. I wonder how they are going to stop the boars trundling out on the roads? We had to stop several times in the mountain passes to let the piggies go past.

Thing I love about the race, is you never really know who will be king at the end - just look at the Giro this year. There are so many uncontrollable variables - the spectators, the weather, your team mates (who could forget Froome last year not helping Wiggo up the mountain). I'd love to see Cav and Richie Porte do well again.

Can't wait till we're in France to see it live - we're counting down the sleeps!!!

Anyone coming to the Alpe d'Huez, come and say hi - our red MH will be decked out in bunting - and we'll be shouting Allez allez and ringing the world's smallest cow bell :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

(who could forget Froome last year not helping Wiggo up the mountain)................... Hate to correct, BUT :lol: 

But Froome towed Wiggo up every mountain, and it was team orders to pull him up and not win that one stage

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I might be going I I can ever get our lives in gear and get out of blighty.

I was wanting to head for Annecy area and grand bonoard area for the last couple of stages. Would have liked to be there for Bastille day but looks doubtful now as commitments until at least 10th July.

No nothing about it really. Just an excuse to go to the Alps!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I am not knocking the sport, but I do wonder why so many think it is so exciting and follow it everywhere. I mean, do you ever know who exactly is leading at any time, or is it just seeing so many bikes at the same time??
It seems to me that the real excitement only comes in the race to the line.
Each to their own of course and I am honestly not dissing it in any way, after all I love cricket and golf, just asking out of interest.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Gemmy: I see your point. But there was that one stage in the Pyrenees when Froome suddenly went ahead and Wiggo was dying and you thought oh no!! And then you could see Froome get the team orders to go back and help out - but it seemed really grudgingly.

That team was packed with too many talents last year, which seemed to cause some problems...I mean how hard would it be to slow down and then have to help drag Wiggo up (why would you even bother breaking away). Plus I don't think Cav always got the support he deserved (coz obviously it needed to go to Wiggo). So, I'm pleased that this year the team's focus will be more streamlined.

Motormouth: we have only ever seen the tdf on telly. What initially drew me in was the accidents (have to be honest!), the spectators, the scenery; the whole spectacle. What I now enjoy is the team tactics, the sheer brilliance of Cav at the end of the race, the drama of one guy leading the pack for the whole day and then losing in the last km. It is like a story - might be a bit hard to get into, but once there you're hooked!

Barryd: come to the Alps - it is going to be a lot of fun!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...NCE-2011-Insanity-rules-climb-Alpe-dHuez.html

http://pedalingtheroad.blogspot.co.uk/2011/06/camping-tour-de-france.html

We can always save you a spot!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't think we will get away until 16-17th if we do go. Not enough time to get anywhere to see the race unless I park Hank under the Arc de Triomphe.

Motormouth has put me off now. Miserable old fart.

One idea I had to follow the race was to don a pair of hi viz jackets with BBC or SKY TV written on the back, give mrs D an old video camera to hold and then just fly along amongst the riders on the scooter.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

For me it's the greatest sporting event of the year. I'm a keen cyclist and love going out and doing a few miles on road bike or mountain bike. Did over 300 miles earlier this month in France, albeit at a leisurely pace with the wife her max distance is about 30 miles per trip. These TDF cyclists are nothing short of machines in the distance and average speeds that they do, day in day out. No hiding out there - footballers run/jog/walk/stand still in a 90 min match - but these riders have to keep going!
Will follow highlights on tv each day. Four years ago we stopped on the roadside in Brittany for the ride to come through the next day. Great atmosphere amongst the fellow spectators - mostly M/Hmers. The official lorries would come along, stop and put up signs etc and as soon as gone people would snip the zip ties and put the items on their dashboards. Big procession of advertising vehicles, loads of helicopters overhead, riders race by followed by support cars, road opened up and mass exodus of M/Homes to get parked up for next stage (that year the Tour criss-crossed Brittany such that there wasn't too far to go to get to next stage). Brilliant, but still good to follow on tv - we didn't have a dish on our van then so couldn't follow the race further.

DavidL


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

barryd said:


> One idea I had to follow the race was to don a pair of hi viz jackets with BBC or SKY TV written on the back, give mrs D an old video camera to hold and then just fly along amongst the riders on the scooter.


The OH had the same idea - was trying to figure out how you apply for the job, but as the camerawoman I wasn't so keen - have you seen how fast you have to go down the bends?! My stomach would be wrecked :?

Funny you should say about parking Hank in Paris....we're planning on parking the MH near the Eiffel Tower (saw some MH doing it last time we were in Paris), as I'm in the randonee before the race (so too another member of the forum) - care for a cycle around the circuit before the professionals get there?

Dalspa: I'm impressed with amateurs who cycle - I think you're very brave/crazy!! Have you ever cycled one of the stages?


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tour de France*

 We are off tomorrow, 20.00 chunnel stay the night Cite de Europe. Heading to South of France for a week on the beach then make our way to Mont Ventoux and after hope to see four stages and ending up at Annecy then home.

baaryd. Don't talk daft your scooter would never keep up with the riders, you would soon end up in the "sag wagon".

Froome is 5 to 4 on but there may be another conflict (Wiggins/Froome last year) This year Froome/Porte but I think Froome should do it barring accidents.

Watch for the Devon flag!!

WASFITONCE


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel sad.... I was planning on following some stages of the tour this year but alas it was not to be I know there s always next year but it doe snt help  I ve got my official guide from a friend that got it in uk  so I can fill in the poster and watch it whilst I have my hols here on the island (still saving hard for a year out )next year so anyone planning to follow it next year in france let me know im gonna be a tour virgin !!!! you lucky people :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Back in now after lunch 


Even towards the end of Stage 17, when they had destroyed everyone else in the field, Froome was still not released to pursue a stage win, repeatedly looking to his leader for what appeared to be permission to go off in pursuit of Alejandro Valverde who was only a tantalizing 19 seconds up the road.

Froome may not have caught him, but it would have made for an exciting chase.

That action of cajoling his team leader to either release him or speed up has been taken as a huge sign of disrespect, but in reality it is youthful enthusiasm. Wiggins admitted that once the message came through that Nibali had cracked, he lost concentration.

He needed to be reminded of the task at hand. The fact that Froome didn’t just ride off and leave his leader shows all the respect that is needed

Poll:

Who is more deserving of the 2012 TdF win?
Bradley Wiggins, he has marshalled his team and delivered when it counts.
26.7%


Chris Froome, he acted like a tow truck to Wiggins all through the mountains.
57.8%


It's a team sport, they all share the glory.
15.5%


All from a respected cycling magazine

tony


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tour de France*

Peaky

Don't worry you will be able to see the "Tour" next year starting in Yorkshire, two days in that area and one in London.

About two days before they start there is all" glits "of the presentation of the teams etc, so get there early.

PS: I wonder if the police etc will allow parking on the side of the road as they do in France a day or so the race is due???

Full details the course in Yorkshire can be obtained from the Yorkshire Tourist Board.

WASFITONCE


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Gemmy: I do like your enthuisiasm for defending a point! And I bow down to your experience and knowledge. 
Like wasfitonce, I am wondering whether there will be any tension between Froome and Porte.

Wasfitonce: what does a Devon flag look like? :roll: Will you be heading to Alpe d'Huez/Paris?

Peaky: keep saving for next year and the stages in N.England - should be a blast. I'm hoping that there will be a MHF rally organised :wink:


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

We are off on Tuesday via the tunnel and meeting up with the Tour at St Malo following it thro' to Lyon and then later in Paris for the evening finish. We're in a Rapido with reg Y 60 LEO, give us a wave!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

mr2 said:


> give us a wave!


Will do! Might see you in Paris.

Have a great time in St Malo - we love that part of France


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We are booked on the Tunnel next Friday and are hoping to catch one of the northern stages - time trial Avranches - Mont St Michel favourite at the moment! Plan to park up along the route, get the chairs out and watch for 7 hours! 8O (checking the standings on the telly as we go!)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sunday afternoon Chunnel, over to Avranches area, Then Tours area, then down to The Alpes area  

tony


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

we are in Annecy at the moment - pouring rain here. Will stay until Monday or Tuesday and then set off north - where would be a good place to see the race? I've got to say I don't like heights too much. We have got a couple of weeks left so could go anywhere between here and Calais. Not a clue about the race but it would be nice to see it somewhere - especially if a Brit is in the running.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Annecy stage is on the 20 July, we may be there. Where do people stay ? Don't fancy expensive campsites. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

wasfitonce and simandme, don't forget im in the canaries !!!I don't plan to be in the uk that early !! but hopefully see the tour in france although Portugal in the winter is looking more and more appealing with the troubles at work iv e been having !!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Andonisto. 

There are a couple of aires around Annecy town and peak season they seem to put up a few temporary ones Down the side of the lake. We used to park up outside a college in a good spot but two years ago the rozzers moved us on one morning. The aires are a bit naff to be honest but there is a cracking private one down the bottom end of the lake which is about €7.50 plus €2.50 for ehu if you want it. It's on our website 2011 blog. Unless you have secondary transport it's a bit isolated though. Annecy will be mega busy. I think the stage isn't around Annecy though but up in the hills to the north as to the south.

I haven't got access to the laptop or proper Internet at the moment so can't confirm.

It's been decided that all being well we are heading there soon but I don't think we will make the race.
Mind you it should be blisteringly hot by now. What's all this about rain???!


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

true honestly just walked down to the lake during a break from the rain but it has started again , warm but very wet I'm afraid


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Got to be warmer than the East Yorkshire coast where we are right now. Still wearing jeans, two tops and a jacket on the scooter and its still freezing.

One of my fondest memories was our first visit
To Annecy on Bastile day in July 2009, riding round the lake in shorts and it was so hot we were stopping and diving in every Few miles to cool off the moving on again.

It's a lovely place but either chucking it down or blistering!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Got to be warmer than the East Yorkshire coast where we are right now. Still wearing jeans, two tops and a jacket on the scooter and its still freezing.
> 
> One of my fondest memories was our first visit
> To Annecy on Bastile day in July 2009, riding round the lake in shorts and it was so hot we were stopping and diving in every Few miles to cool off the moving on again.
> ...


Well I keep meaning to change my byline but then the weather changes and it becomes another new truth. In mid-west France, just north-west of Poitiers, in the house with half-metre thick walls and wearing 2 jerseys. Saw the sun briefly today, but promising to perk upwards next week (I'm hoping). Where is this year's cannicule?

Warmest weather experienced so far this year - Zermatt. Like you barryd I love the Alps, preferably the Swiss ones.

(Sorry off-topic)


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Peaky: it is a year away - who knows, maybe you'll have a change in career and be able to come over :wink:

What an amazing start though - did anyone see Tony Martin at the end of the day? Big respect that he is trying to continue on.

I had to work, so was trying to follow the report:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/23100041

It was very exciting, as one line was added every minute. What drama - who didn't feel sorry for the bus driver (well, and laugh as well) :lol: :lol:

Having seen some of the costumes this year, we are now thinking about our wardrobe selections - any suggestions? :roll:

Maybe, something that uses wellies?! Or up in the mountains, snow jacket?! :roll:


----------

